

Ask HN: Which is a good Column Store database? - hyuen

I am looking for an Open Source Column Store DB, but seems like there is no dominant one around. Can you suggest me some to look at?<p>Thanks
======
frooyo
<http://Vertica.com> \- it's founded by Michael Stonebraker who started
Ingres, Postgres and now Vertica.

------
mattrepl
BigTable clones like Cassandra (<http://incubator.apache.org/cassandra/>) and
Hypertable (<http://www.hypertable.org/>) can be used in a column-oriented
fashion. Both use column families to group related columns.

~~~
alienasia
Also HBase (<http://hadoop.apache.org/hbase/>), which has some nice features
like replication, compression, recovery from node failure, and integration
with Hadoop.

------
wheels
It might be better to say what use case you're looking for and then go from
there.

Column-oriented storage is basically an implementation detail for exploiting
certain types of data-locality patterns; there may be things which fit your
needs which exploit that in different ways.

~~~
hyuen
I am looking for something for analytics, I am interested in column storage
specifically on something that supports compression. At this point I guess
data can fit in one machine, so clustering would be desirable, but not
mandatory.

~~~
shotgun
Redis was designed specifically for web analytics. Not exactly what you asked
for, but you might find it highly useful nonetheless. >>
<http://code.google.com/p/redis/>

------
jarsj
If looking to scale and store massive amount of data over multiple machines
checkout Apache Cassandra. Otherwise, BerkeleyDB should be sufficient.

